# Where is my Tune



## aaronjadams (Feb 6, 2016)

About a week ago I purchased a Trifecta Stage 1 tune. The K&N Intake along with the Trifecta cable arrived promptly. I had to wait until Saturday (off work) to do my install. All went well installing the intake. I then went and logged into my WOT-Tuning Trifecta account and downloaded EZ Flash but now I cant find ANYWHERE my .TRTX file. im so close I just want my tune! haha


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

Check under the downloads arrow at the upper right of your browser. Click on all downloads. Good luck.


----------



## aaronjadams (Feb 6, 2016)

Here is what I see on my acct:


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

What does it say under the tab purchases on the left?


----------



## aaronjadams (Feb 6, 2016)

It show the purchase, same under invoices. :-/


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

They are so far behind on orders. I asked about the update that was posted back in mid Jan. And was told, I already had that update.. Even though, I didn't order it. I ordered DSVM I tune.

Only reason I got a tune was to gain the extra MPGs that was said to come with this. I choose the tune for stock/eco, and what I got was DSVM II of stock/sport.

In sport mode, this thing is very touchy on the gas. touch the pedal, and the thing jumps. 

Only issue I have, besides the gas pedal being so touchy, is that 1st gear seems to 'bog' when starting off from a stop. Once past 1st, it moves right on. 
Stock engine, 93 grade gas, stock plugs.


----------



## aaronjadams (Feb 6, 2016)

The uploaded my tune


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

aaronjadams said:


> The uploaded my tune


Yeah we normally take about 2-4 business days from the date of the order being processed to write and then post the calibration to your account. This past week was very busy for us so we put in some extra time over the weekend to get all pending orders caught up. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## aaronjadams (Feb 6, 2016)

No problem, tune installed and worked great!

I had a question though. Since I bought the Turbo Elite Tune, I have driven about 200miles with it. Do I now upload some diagnostic results and send back to you guys at Trifecta?

Also when I turn Cruise control on/off (Engaging the tune) does it engage and disengage immediately?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

data logging is your best friend to iron out any issues or updates that need to be made. and yes instant on and off with the cruise control.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

aaronjadams said:


> No problem, tune installed and worked great!
> 
> I had a question though. Since I bought the Turbo Elite Tune, I have driven about 200miles with it. Do I now upload some diagnostic results and send back to you guys at Trifecta?
> 
> Also when I turn Cruise control on/off (Engaging the tune) does it engage and disengage immediately?


Sure, you can send in a log for review if you like. The cal is meant for a 100% stock vehicle so I doubt there will be anything we find wrong since your vehicle is stock 

As for the activation, yes, as soon as engage CC it will be stock power and as soon as you disengage CC it will be in Sport mode.


----------

